# Tamper Size



## PompeyScot (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi all,

Been doing a lot of reading, but I am sure this question has been asked before, but I can't really find a definitive answer.

Looking to buy myself some kit, and had my eye on the Sage Duo Temp Pro, especially as there are some good Black Friday deal on it right now. However, I have seen some mentions that one disadvantage of it is the fact it uses a non-standard tamper size, when the recommendation is 58mm? Have I got this right and, if so, why is the size an issue, and what difference does this make?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A 53mm Tamper will work

I believe the unit has a 54mm group

A 58mm Tamper will not fit

A 53/54mm group/basket size means the puck is going to be a little deeper than a puck in a 58mm group/basket if the same weight is dosed

You're not likely to notice the difference in the cup


----------



## PompeyScot (Jan 20, 2018)

Glenn said:


> A 53mm Tamper will work
> 
> I believe the unit has a 54mm group
> 
> ...


Thanks Glenn.

I was just curious as it seemed the 58mm was the favoured option, and I was trying to work out why. Is it because its the most common size, mos common amongst different machines, so easier to swap around?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

PompeyScot said:


> Thanks Glenn.
> 
> I was just curious as it seemed the 58mm was the favoured option, and I was trying to work out why. Is it because its the most common size, mos common amongst different machines, so easier to swap around?


Think it's mainly so you don't need to change most of your bits when you upgrade your machine. There's also a much larger range of baskets, tampers, doseing rings etc to choose from.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

E61 Groups (or replicas) use 58mm or even up to 58.4mm Tampers

They are the most common group size as they are fitted to most commercial machines and lots of prosumer machines

However, as there is no prescribed standard, manufacturers are allowed to fit any size they wish

La Spaziale for example has a 53mm group, and is very popular


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Some machine manufacturers use different sizes of basket, probably the most common one is the 58 mm.

You will need to buy a tamper to suit the machine you buy. I would suggest you do lots of reading on the forum before you decide on your machine and only then consider your tamper. It does need to be a good fit in the basket.

NB You cannot swap 54 and 58 mm baskets in the machine.


----------



## PompeyScot (Jan 20, 2018)

Fantastic, cheers guys. Yep, am reading like mad, want to get the choice of machine and grinder (am going separates, have decided on that!) etc just right.


----------

